# Canon Pixma Pro 9000 Mark II - anyone an owner here?



## NJHeart2Heart (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,
My little old Canon i56' is dying on me after a solid 4 years of occasional use. 
I am looking to upgrade, and my eyes laid hold of this fancy shmancy Canon photo printer... I looked at other lower end printers, and it seems all the typical printers these days are either really inexpensive home hobbyist printers, or all-in-ones. My experience and heresay from others tells me that whenever a machine multitasks it tends to compromise in the individual task capability. I am most interested in simple b/w printouts and really good photo quality prints.

Although it's quite large, I'm also a 12x12 format scrapbooker, so theoretically I could use it for some hybrid scrapbooking as well, plus I am now doing bulletin boards for my church, and the added size/quality will be a boon to my service there as well.

Do any of you own one of these behomoths? If so, can you tell me if you are professional or amateur and what your experience has been with this printer? Thanks.

Dawn D. in NJ


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 3, 2010)

I have both the 9''' and the 9''' MKII. There are a plethora of them (new on craigslist) on the market right now due to the rebates and combo programs with camera purchases.

Color is superb. Ink cartridges never seem to go bad and leave ink left unprinted. Ink seems to go a long way. I tend to print color and large sizes and am very happy when using Canon Glossy and Semi-glossy stock. Matte looks good too. Not happy with BW from it but it really isn't a BW printer. It color manages well with Lightroom and my prints always look like my screen. 

I don't mess too much with specialty papers (Museum, Rag, etc) because I don't have room for the rear-feed paper path for the specialty stocks. I stick to top-loading papers. 

If you have some specific questions, I would be happy to give you my opinion.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 3, 2010)

Rikk,
Thanks for the information. I admit that I am looking for positive stuff, and you're certainly feeding the flame of my new "must have" item  

I'm glad to hear the ink tanks seem to be long lasting, since up until now I've only printed occassionally. However, given a much better printer, I think I am much more likely to print things now as happened when I recently upgraded my scanner. The better scanner motivated me to use it more often, and I've been very productive so far with it.

Clearly this is made for photo printing, but have you ever used it for occasional text printing? If I'm going to justify the price, I do need to make sure my husband can print out his occasional text documents. Not very often, but once in a while, we both need to use it for that purpose...

Dawn
Dawn D. in NJ


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 3, 2010)

I can't speak to text. In my office, I have a 9''' Mk I that I use for laptops and beta test machines. I have a MKII that I use for my production work - Photos and Graphic Design projects. I also have a Canon MP83' All-in-one that I use for text printing. It takes the same cartridges as the MK I and MKII so it is convenient. 

I don't see why it wouldn't work as well or better than your 56'. The resolution is good. The only drawback I see is that the Canon multi-purpose machines include a Page Black # 5 Cartridge in addition to the #8. I think it makes an economical text page. Expense of printing text pages through the 9''' MKII might be higher.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 3, 2010)

Rikk,
That was my thinking as well, but for the amount of printing we do at home, I don't think it will make that much difference, especially since the alternative is to keep another cheap inkjet printer on hand, which means more space, and we don't have the extra space!

Thanks for your replies. They have been helpful. Hopefully a few more will chime in with experiences before I "pull the trigger" on this investment in my photography avocation 

Dawn D. in NJ


----------

